# My Dad Got his First Buck!!!



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

My Dad got his first ever buck deer. He Was hunting in our backyard with his .45-70 this morning, and took it within the first hour of daylight. it was an 8 point around 175LB.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Address?


Just kitten! Gongrats to Dad!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Congrats to your dad!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats to him.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats to your dad. I remember my first deer/buck like it was yesterday.
sherman


----------



## Spinnerbait (Jun 26, 2005)

Congrats to Your dad...Sherman I was just thinking the same thing...Like it was yesterday but more like 30 years ago


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Awesome buck! It reminds me of the last time my dad harvested a large 13 point buck.(it was probably around 18 years ago or so) Of course he had to call me and bring it over before he even got home from deer camp! (I could tell on the phone that he was stoked!)Even thoug my father is up there in age I could still see the kid in his eye that day! Long live the white tail!


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

It's amazing when you think bout it growing up the first person you call when you get one is your dad then later on the first person dad wants to call Is you when gets one 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

He got me right away and had me help him move it to his barn about 100yards from where it fell.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah man that's good stuff ! I'm sure we can all relate to this one, those are the Memories that will last forever... Id just like to know where has the time gone?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Spinnerbait said:


> Congrats to Your dad...Sherman I was just thinking the same thing...Like it was yesterday but more like 30 years ago


my 1st deer ever was the 2nd day I hunted. it was bucks only back then. it was 37 yrs ago at the age of 30. it was the best but not the biggest buck I have taken. I remember every little detail of the hunt.
sherman


----------

